#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  statussen

## movergaauw

Hey ik vraag me eigeblijk af watvoor statussen er zijn. Rookie Newbie, Master, etc. etc.

Hoe werkt het en wat houdt het in?

----------


## pro`d`user

volgens mij heb je:
-Rookie (tot 50 geplaatste berichten)
-Newbie (tot 100 geplaatste berichten)
-Runner-up (tot 500 geplaatste berichten)
-Ace (tot 1000 geplaatste berichten)
- Veteran (tot 2000 geplaatste berichten)
- Master (boven de 2000 geplaatste berichten)

Ik weet het niet helemaal zeker hoor.

----------


## movergaauw

Ik was newbie en ben Rookie. (als rookie minder is dan newbie komt dat waarschijnlijk door me grote bek)

----------


## moderator

ja...en het liefst zouden ze allemaal uitgezet mogen worden!..die namen dus

----------


## movergaauw

Huh?

----------


## pro`d`user

ja, rookie en newbie moeten andersom.

Van mij mogen al die statussen ook weg, veel te veel mensen die denken 
dat hun status omhoog gaat als ze meer berichten hebben, en dus in het
begin op alles maar reageren.

Maar goed volgens mij liep daar al een topic over

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Aan de andere kant geeft de status natuurlijk ook wel aan dat een user niet gekicked is door z'n vele onzin topics (althans dat mag ik hopen toch  :Big Grin: ). Maar goed: zou er niet teveel op letten hoor, allemaal van die forumfeatures die iedereen inbouwt maar waar je feitelijk maar weinig aan hebt. Tenzij je een forum over heelveel-heelsnel berichtenposten hebt natuurlijk.

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:als rookie minder is dan newbie komt dat waarschijnlijk door me grote bek



Ja vast !!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )]




> citaat:en het liefst zouden ze allemaal uitgezet mogen worden!



Sorry Mod, ben ik niet helemaal met je eens. Alhoewel ik vind dat een forum lid er geen rechten aan kan (mag) ontlenen, het geeft wel aan hoe lang iemand al mee doed aan het forum. En daaraan kun je zelf enige conclusie verbinden. Bijvoorbeeld of betreffende persoon verstand van zaken zou (kunnen) hebben of dat je een bepaalde reactie geheel niet serieus (behoeft) te nemen. 

Als ik een reactie lees waarvan ik denk dat 'ie nergens op slaat, dan kijk ik eerst even naar de status van betreffende poster, en vervolgens even in zijn/haar profiel naar de leeftijd. Als het een "Newbie" betreft, en er staan in het profiel "Leefijd: 15 jaar" dan ga ik vaak niet eens op de reactie in. Echter, als een "Veteran" een reactie plaatst waarvan ik denk dat het nergens op slaat, dan ben ik genegen om een discussie met betreffende persoon aan te gaan.

Dat brengt me nog even tot een volgend punt...

Ik ben van mening dat het een *verplichting* zou moeten zijn om het profiel volledig in te vullen alvorens aan het forum deel te mogen nemen. In ieder geval naam, leeftijd en plaats. 

Als mede-forumers becritiseerd worden dan wil ik wel graag weten *wie* ze becriticeerd. En niet "zomaar" een "anoniempje".

----------


## Controller

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> ja...en het liefst zouden ze allemaal uitgezet mogen worden!..die namen dus



Die kan je zo uitzetten in de admin options dus dat kan geen probleem vormen. Haal die namen maar weg en zit er van die "stars" neer als rank.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door musicjohn_
> 
> 
> Dat brengt me nog even tot een volgend punt...
> 
> Ik ben van mening dat het een *verplichting* zou moeten zijn om het profiel volledig in te vullen alvorens aan het forum deel te mogen nemen. In ieder geval naam, leeftijd en plaats. 
> 
> Als mede-forumers becritiseerd worden dan wil ik wel graag weten *wie* ze becriticeerd. En niet "zomaar" een "anoniempje".





Tweeds!!! ( of Eens..?)

----------


## DJ_Snaky

we hebben vroeger al van die sterretjes gehad, en die zijn met kerst verdwenen.
ik vind het wel goed dat er een rank is, kun je wel zien of iemand ervaring heeft of zomaar z'n eerste berichtje wegzet (maar dat zie je ook aan het aantal berichten)

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Snaky_
> 
> we hebben vroeger al van die sterretjes gehad, en die zijn met kerst verdwenen.
> ik vinet wel goed dat er een rank is, kun je wel zien of iemand er echt verstand van heeft of niet (maar dat zie je ook aan het aantal berichten)



Verstand ligt niet aan een aantal sterretjes of een rank.

Mijn mening is dat die rangen wegkunnen. Je zou wel kunnen doen dat je bij de eerste 50 berichten een "nieuwe gebruiker" bent en na die 50 een "gebruiker"

----------


## AJB

Ik zie vaak op forumvragen over bijv. de Martin Case, dat er gereageerd wordt door de software-programmeurs zelf. Omdat deze meer te doen hebben dan alleen forums lezen, hebben ze vaak 3/4 posts...meer niet. Om nou te gaan zeggen dat deze mensen weinig ervaring/now-how hebben... Dangerous !

Ik zie op dit forum ook veel jongens die op school zitten, en dus relatief meer tijd hebben voor forums e.d. Logisch dat men dat al vlug op 600 posts zit.. Ook hieraan zou ik geen status ontlenen...[8)]

Het is wel handig om bij inschrijving een C.V. te geven, waarna de mod. bepaalt of iemand onervaren, ervaren of pro is.... Maar jah...'t is zoveel werk  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Eigenlijk zou er zo'n systeem bij moeten zitten waarbij je posts van een ander een waardering kan geven. Als iedereen dat dan af en toe eens doet heb je wel een goede inschatting van de pro-gebruikers en noobies. Maarja daar gaat weer zoveel tijd in zitten he; schiet ook weer niet echt op.

----------


## movergaauw

Ik vind het waanzin dat hoeveel berichten je hier hebt gepost dat dat betekend of je verstand van zaken hebt.

----------


## AJB

Klopt Movergaauw, in jouw geval zou het aantal berichten dan namelijk moeten worden vastgezet op 1...[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## pro`d`user

Aan de ene kant ben ik het ermee eens dat diegene met veel berichten (1000 en hoger)
vaak veel ervaring hebben en als ik van zo iemand commentaar (postief of negatief) hecht ik daar ook meer waarde aan.
Aan de andere kant is het erg vervelend als mensen zo snel mogelijk proberen aan heel veel berichten te komen.

Je moet maar voor jezelf beslissen hoeveel het een tegen het ander opweegt.

----------


## musicjohn

Als julie allemaal even GOED gelezen hadden wat ik schreef, dan hadden een hoop posts daarna volledig overbodig geweest...




> citaat:Alhoewel ik vind dat een forum lid er geen rechten aan kan (mag) ontlenen, het geeft wel aan hoe lang iemand al mee doed aan het forum. En daaraan kun je zelf enige conclusie verbinden. Bijvoorbeeld of betreffende persoon verstand van zaken zou (kunnen) hebben of dat je een bepaalde reactie geheel niet serieus (behoeft) te nemen



En lees mijn verdere uitleg (een concreet voorbeeld) nog eens goed. Dan behoeft het geen verdere posts.

----------


## moderator

Het is bij ons ( J&H ) bekend wat er allemaal aan-en-uit kan worden gezet op het forum.
De sterrenjagers zijn zo'n beetje allemaal verdwenen, die hebben gemerkt dat het niet op prijs wordt gesteld  als je overal een one-liner plaatst en verder geen inhoudelijke reactie.

Het uitzetten van de berichtenteller heeft weinig zin, en het mag best een beetje duidelijk zijn of mensen hier voor het eerst komen of dat ze er onderhand wonen(...)

Er komt geen verplichting voor wat dan ook, zeker niet een verplichting voor het invullen van een profiel.
Wij vragen een aantal zaken aan mensen die berichten willen plaatsen: 1. kies een nickname, 2. hou je aan de paar spelregels en omgangsvormen die we hier hebben.

In de regel houdt iedereen zich netjes aan wat je van "normale" mensen mag verwachten.
Wat echter een heel stuk zou helpen is wanneer mensen op de *inhoud* van een bericht zouden reageren. en niet op de plaatser.

Zo vinden een aantal mensen het leuk om op alle slakken zout te leggen, zeker als een bepaalde deelnemer dat bericht heeft geplaatst (ik noem geen namen, dat zou teveel eer zijn voor deze zielige personen!) Zo worden hele simpele vragen vaak afgedaan met UTFS opmerkingen.

Mijn reactie dan: reageer of niet, of reageer inhoudelijk, als de vraag echt zo simpel zou zijn dan haddenb mensen de moeite niet genomen om een heel onderwerp aan te maken op het forum.

Mocht het echt een vraag zijn die hier niet thuishoort, dan miepen demodjes die vraag wel van het forum af, al dan niet voorzien van een slotje of een mailtje aan de plaatser met als strekking: "hallo...wat zijn we hier helemaal aan het doen!"

Kortom: die ranking blijft, stelt helemaal niets meer voor dan een indicatie van geplaatste (en gewiste) berichten.

ps. Serieus nemen vindt ik meer iets voor mn vriendin...

----------


## movergaauw

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Klopt Movergaauw, in jouw geval zou het aantal berichten dan namelijk moeten worden vastgezet op 1...[)]



Wat u zegt moderator, ga op de inhoud van een bericht in en niet op de persoon[ :Embarrassment: )].
Dit soort relschopperij vind ik een beetje storend, (tegen wie dan ook) het voegt 0,0 toe namelijk en leidt alleen maar tot ruzie.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:Ik zie op dit forum ook veel jongens die op school zitten, en dus relatief meer tijd hebben voor forums e.d.



Denk je dat? Ik mag al blij zijn als ik een uurtje of twee hiervoor vrij heb...
_Man, I hate de Tweede Fase (5VWO)_[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Graag gedaan,
Jurjen

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:Als ik een reactie lees waarvan ik denk dat 'ie nergens op slaat, dan kijk ik eerst even naar de status van betreffende poster, en vervolgens even in zijn/haar profiel naar de leeftijd. Als het een "Newbie" betreft, en er staan in het profiel "Leefijd: 15 jaar" dan ga ik vaak niet eens op de reactie in. Echter, als een "Veteran" een reactie plaatst waarvan ik denk dat het nergens op slaat, dan ben ik genegen om een discussie met betreffende persoon aan te gaan.



is dat ff mooi, zoiets ben ik toch[} :Smile: ] :Wink: 

ik vind ook (jaja ik ook ff me mening neer lullen) tuurlijk is het zo dat je neit aan iemand kan ``zien`` aan de hoeveelheid berichten hoe ``goed`` die gene is, Maaar iemand komt vast niet aan 1000 berichten als ze allemaal nergens op slaan enz...

----------


## AJB

Beste movergaauw,

Dat jij eerst opschepperige, incorrecte berichten plaatst met het inzicht van een kleuter is vervelend. Waar jij vervolgens het lef vandaan haalt om stoicijns door te kletsen, en bovendien de moderator op zijn gedrag aan te spreken, is mij volledig onduidelijk. Wel lijkt professionele hulp hier op zijn plaats...

Maar goed, vooral door blijven kletsen jochie, dan kom je d'r wel...[V]

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo AJB,
Zou het soms aan die naam liggen? "Moven" met die gast zeker wel en "gaauw"? 
Als het al familie is van de gitarist met die achternaam dan pronkt hij (zeer onterecht!) met andermans veren. Kennis van zaken krijg je door zorgvuldige studie en ervaring (heel veel oefenen), niet door zo maar weer wat te blèren.
Als de Mods echt zulke zeurders & mierenn**kers waren als waarvoor ze af en toe worden uitgemaakt dan bleef er van een aantal mensen niet zoveel aan postings over.
Een Rookie met een grote bek zou het onder de natuurlijke selectie nergens lang uithouden.
En op dit forum wordt er vaak zelfs geen stuk tape aan gespendeerd om die grote bek wat dicht te plakken.

----------


## AJB

Ik denk dat je erg in de buurt komt met je redenering Rinus... Maar goed negatieve aandacht is voor zoiemand ook aandacht... Laten we er over ophouden en hem voortaan simpelweg negeren...[|)]

----------


## movergaauw

Waar maak ik de mod voor uit en waarmee spreek ik hem tegen?
Is leeftijd het enige?
Hoe bedoel je zonder inzicht?
Waarmee pronk ik dat die gitarist familie zou zijn (WAT NIET ZO IS!!!!!) 
Ik blere alleen dingen over wat ik weet.
En wat is er opschepperig.
Movergaauw schrijf ik overal op.

En o ja erg makkelijk trouwens iemand zwartmaken terwijl die er niet bij is en dan vervolgens een punt er achter zetten zodat ie niet eens de kans krijgt om te reageren. SOFTY
De mods zullen miscchien zien dat ik uitgelogd ben, dat komt omdat ik met dit soort zielig gedrag van een paar mensen hier ook niet terug hoef (wil) te komen. Want ik kwam hier voortal om te leren en mijn inimini beetje kennis te delen. kennelijk kan je hier louter gezeik aan horen. Dan hoeft het van mij niet,

----------


## rinus bakker

Dag Movergaauw,
Eén ding heb je in elk geval al wel geleerd: 
de manier waarop jij je bijdragen hebt verpakt (= toonzetting?) 
of ingevuld (= kennis?) wordt kennelijk door veel mensen NIET gewaardeerd.

Dus kunnen we nu weer overgaan tot serieuze vragen en opmerkingen, 
waarbij mensen die erkennen dat ze een inimini beetje kennis hebben 
en verder geholpen willen worden dan ook kunnen worden geholpen 
zonder allerlei luidruchtig storende inzenders ertussendoor.

----------


## AJB

deleted...met moderator eens...excuses voor ongemak, grtz AJB

----------


## pieterjan

Mensen laat elkaar eens met rust! Dat maarten zo reageert kan niet maar wat ajb doet kan ook niet.  Kom op zeg hoe oud zijn jullie nou 12 ofzo? Nee gedraag je dan ook niet zo er zijn hier al velen van dit soort onderlingen ruzies geweest en die voegen echt niks toe aan dit forum. Ga lekker mailen met elkaar als je ruzie zoekt of zoek elkaar op in real live!

----------


## moderator

Het trieste aan deze discussie is dat het onderwerp over iets onbenulligs gaat.
Er vervolgens een onzinnige discussie over iemands bijdragen ontstaat.
En dat we dan boos en teleurgesteld zijn met zn allen.

Zoals ik het lees (en nou niet pissig op mij worden, het is maar een mening!)
Movergaauw komt heel stellig over en verkondigd nog al eens broodje aap meningen.
anderen storen zich daar aan en reageren wat te fel.

Het is lastig om je eigen gedrag te analiseren, daarom een voorschotje van mijn kant: get a life!

Ondanks dat je het soms ontiegelijk oneens met iemand kunt zijn, voer de discussie  op basis van argumenten, ervaringen en kennis. Aan het eind ben je het dan niet altijd met elkaar eens, maar weet je allemaal wat meer.

over die statussen: ik zit hier al vanaf de eerste update (dus niet vanaf het allereerste begin) maar het valt me steeds meer op dat mensen afhaken door de manier waarop er antwoorden worden gegeven.
Neem van mij aan: dat is niet zomaar!

----------


## splash

Ik vind het persoonlijk een prima systeem.
Als ik rechts boven op leden klik, krijg ik automatisch een lijst met personen met de meeste posts. In deze lijst staan alleen maar personen die op mij over komen als vakmensen met veel know-how en ervaring en die bij mij dus altijd het meeste vertrouwen wekken met hun posts. 
Dat kan natuurlijk nooit toeval zijn.......

----------


## speakerfreak

uhm ben ik nou debiel 1/2 dagen geleden zga ik toch echt sterretjes staan, of ben ik gewoon dement?

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:uhm ben ik nou debiel



Lijkt er wel op !!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: [ :Embarrassment: )]

De laatste sterretjes die ik gezien heb was toen ik met m'n dronken kop tegen een lataarnpaal aan liep !

----------


## speakerfreak

na egt niet man :Big Grin:  ik zou toch echt haast zweren, dat eergister of gister dat ik weer onder veteran/runner up die dingen zga staan... 
iemand! sta me bij :Frown: [B)]

----------


## lj djcenter

speakerfreak

Ik heb gisteren ook sterrekes gezien on de de namen, dus denk dat er niets aan u geestelijk verstand scheelt. Wat natuurlijk ook al veel is voor iemand die gek is van speakers :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . We moeten eens kunnen lachen he. Dat movergauw soms wat uit zijn nek kletst is geen reden om da manneke de grond in te boren. Reageer der gewoon niet op zal het vlugst vanal stoppen

greetz tom

----------


## moderator

De sterretjes zijn heel even, een kwartiertje, terug geweest op het forum...
Bij wijze van speciale dienst...
Ze komen niet terug!

----------


## speakerfreak

TJAAKKAAAA[^][^[^]][^][^]frank is niet debiel[} :Smile: ]

----------


## moderator

dat schrijf ik niet...ik zei alleen maar dat ze een kwartiertje terug waren :-)

----------


## musicjohn

Was ik in dat kwartiertje toevallig niet "online" [ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## movergaauw

Nog een paar woorden, noem een voorbeeld waar ik uit mn nek lult en hoe jullie dat zeker weten. Tevens hechten jullie veel te veel waarde aan de rank van iemand. Stel dat een superpro hier net komt, zijn zn berichtren dan stom en weet ie er nix vanaf. Jonges, gaat U toch Uwe verstand gebruiken! en het op de man spelen vond ik hier teveel, maarja ik ben toch weg dus dat is verder jullie probleem, en als jullie er hppy mee zijn zou ik zeggen, have fun met zn allen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Weg (!) en uitgelogd (!) op de 4e, 
en ....alweer terug op het forum op de 7e
en 
dan meteen weer zeggen dat je weg bent?  (wel eens van Heintje Davids gehoord?)

Dat is precies hetgeen er vaak in jouw reacties steekt: Veel geblaat en weinig wol!

En dus zou je je eigen opmerking eens moeten aantrekken:
'gaat U toch Uwe verstand gebruiken'
Want kennelijk ben je nog steeds bezig met je status en met 'superpro'

Of iemand superpro merk je gauw genoeg, want een pro weet ook te zwijgen (...?)
(ja, nu heb je alweer een nieuw woord geleerd!) 
Zwijgen als het namelijk over dingen gaat waar hij geen bal van weet!

Dus gebruik je verstand nou eens echt 
en probeer eerst eens wat kennis op te doen 
door alleen maar eens te lezen ....

(misschien helpt dat ook om eens beter te leren schrijven,
want daarin blink je ook al niet uit in elke posting)

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
>  want een pro weet ook te zwijgen (...?)



[^][^]  ssssssssssssssstttt   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Ik zwijg
sis  :Big Grin:

----------


## de kawaman

Wel een echt gezellig forum hier hoor!

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Door onze plaatslijke mod_
> ...als je overal een one-liner plaatst en verder geen inhoudelijke reactie.



Zie de post boven de mijne [ :Embarrassment: )]

(O ..., dat maakt mij geloof k ook een one-liner [ :Stick Out Tongue: ])

In ieder geval moet het niet gekker worden.
Een kleine status als *indicatie* hoe lang iemand al meedraait op deze url is best, zolang er maar geen 'top 40 van leden' komt!

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Door onze plaatslijke mod_
> ...



http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/members.asp 

jajajaja

----------


## speakerfreak

jeeej ik behoor ook tot de top40 :Big Grin: [^]

hmm helft in dit topic is slap geouwehoer[:I]

----------


## jurjen_barel

ja zeg... sorteren op aantal berichten maakt nog geen top 40 :Big Grin: 

(hmmz, weer een one-liner)

O ja, joepie: ik ben 155ste geloof k  :Wink:

----------


## de kawaman

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Door onze plaatslijke mod_
> ...




En dus net zoals tig topics daarboven. Maar een goed voorbeeld van wat ik bedoel. Zitten hier zoveel mensen die zichzelf hier zo goed voelen, en dat duidelijk willen laten blijken.
Het jammere is alleen dat ze dat alleen op een forum doen, zouden zo beroepsmatig zo omgaan met mensen zouden ze weinig werk hebben. Ze kunnen het dus wel, dus waarom dan hier niet.

(lijkt me dat jullie bij een klant die 4 scanners besteld voor een feest er met 4 computer scanners naar toe gaan. Want zo " flink" moet je dan ook zijn he [xx(])

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaatlijkt me dat jullie bij een klant die 4 scanners besteld voor een feest er met 4 computer scanners naar toe gaan. Want zo " flink" moet je dan ook zijn he [xx(])



Nix persoonlijks, hoor, maar...
WAAR HEB JIJ T NOU WEER OVER.
Verkeerde onderwerp neem k aan.

Gaat cker over het beroepsmatige deel, als jij idd zo beroeps_matig_ da je da doet, dan zal jij weinig werk hebben.
De meesten hier passen zich aan, aan t niveau van de klant. Hier als prof.'s onder elkaar op het forum mag je wel van elkaar aannemen wat iedereen bedoelt.

Maar goed, we dwalen weer af.
Waar haddden we t ookalweer over... Stati? (Status=Latijn, mv van -us is -i)

----------


## de kawaman

Ik heb het er over dat het hier zo gezellig is. en dat als je 1 klein foutje maakt dat je gelijk afgebrand wordt. Dus bv scanners ipv scan.

De mensen die dat verbeteren zouden ook naar hun klanten een scanner ipv scan mee moeten nemen, als ze zo verschrikkelijk willen mieren ne*k*n.

En qua shows mag ik niet klagen, ik heb meer aanvragen dan ik shows kan draaien.

----------


## Max

je wordt hier als Newbie of gevorderde altijd meteen de grond in gestampt als je iets verkeerd zegt ...

----------


## bob

Jaaaaahh, log je je in op het forum, dan staat er: ''nog veel plezier verder'', nou hartelijk dank maar of dat op deze manier lukken gaat.......

Sommige mensen zijn hier niet weg gegaan omdat ze toch maar geen sterren wouden jagen, maar simpelweg omdat het hier soms eerder een cursus ''hoe stamp ik een ander de grond in'' lijkt, dan een leuk en gezellig licht&geluids forum.
Een forum is er toch voor om op een leuke, leerzame en toch ook serieuze manier samen te praten en vragen te stellen/beantwoorden over licht&geluid????????

Misschien is het toch handig als sommige mensen zich wat minder verheven gaan voelen, en anderen wat minder opschepperig worden, waarschijnlijk zou dat de verstandhouding al een heel eind ten goede komen.
Als mensen weten waar ze het over hebben, en praten over iets met wat ze ervaring hebben is dat [uiteraard] prima, maar het word minder leuk als diezelfde mensen een newbie [die naar een forum komt om iets te leren, te weten wil komen of zelfs misschien wel verder wil kiomen in het vak!!] volledig de grond in boren.
Toch is het gedrag van sommige newbies ook niet echt tolerant :Wink: 

Toch vind ik de redenatie van op een jonger iemand niet reageeren ook weer wat vergaand, diegene kan wel veel willen leren over licht&geluid en daarom op het forum komen, OF die gene kan er al wat ervaring mee hebben [en dan natuurlijk nooit zo veel ervaring als iemand die al heel lang in het vak zit], maar geef die gene dan een kans, en denk dat diegene wel eens een mooie toekomst zou kunnen hebben in het licht&geluid :Wink: 

Uiteraard is het zeer storend als iemand met dezelfde jonge leeftijd op loopt te scheppen over wat hij allemaal niet bezit en wat hij allemaal niet heeft gedaan en waar hij niet allemaal ervaring mee heeft, ben ik het absoluut mee eens.

Ik wil hiermee helemaal niemand persoonlijk aanvallen, als dat wel zo over komt is het dus niet zo bedoeld.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Max_
> 
> je wordt hier als Newbie of gevorderde altijd meteen de grond in gestampt als je iets verkeerd zegt ...



En dus meteen maar weer 
 :Big Grin: * STAMP  STAMP  STAMP *   :Big Grin:  

want nou zeg je alweer wat verkeerd!  :Big Grin: 

Als je eventuele terechtwijzingen of correcties op verkeerd gebruikte termen, al meteen als 'de grond in stampen' wilt betitelen, dan houdt het al heel gauw op met hier op dit forum ook iets als "newbie, rookie, snoekie" of wat dan ook te willen leren.

Vergis je niet: 
je kunt misschien wel master zijn in het ene, maar tegelijk ook rookie in het andere onderwerp!
Het begint toch altijd weer om te moeten weten waarover je het hebt, en daarbij moet je weten hoe heet zo'n ding, waar je er meer over vinden kan enz.
En dat gebeurt lang niet altijd met 'de grond in boren'. [:I]
Maar voor de heel eigenwijze mensen is er heus wel een stampertje of twee-drie aanwezig. [:X]  :Smile:

----------


## bob

Maar een correctie is toch wel heel iets anders als iemand de grond in stapen, wat hier toch echt wel eens gebeurd :Wink: 
Als een newbie een vraag stelt die jullie al lang weten, en diegene nog niet, wil het nog wel eens zijn dat diegene dan helemaal de grond in gemept word omdat het hier ''een domme vraag'' gevonden word[V] :Frown: , om maar eens een voorbeeldje te geven.

----------


## ralph

doe eens ff een voorbeeldje dan?

----------


## splash

Het wordt op den duur ook wel vervelend als er steeds een nieuw topic wordt geopend terwijl een simpele zoekpoging met de zoekfunctie al meerdere relevante hits op zou leveren.

----------


## bob

Ik zat erop te wachten, dat er altijd maar om concrete voorbeelden gevraagd word, typisch voorbeeld van mierenn**ken, eeuwig en altijd maar dat gezeik![V]
Als je het zo nodig weten wilt, ga dan lekker ZELF op zoek!

Eigenlijk weet IEDEREEN wel dat het er hier soms [zeg maar vaak] niet erg leuk aan toe gaat, OOK de mensen die al heel lang op dit forum zitten!, alleen die steken altijd hun kop onder het zand en doen alsof het er hier altijd vriendelijk aan toe gaat! [en diezelfde stampen vervolgens de eerst volgende newbie helemaal de grond in :Frown: ].

Het lijkt hier soms meer een soort clubje van personen die zoiets hebben van ''dit forum is van ons, WIJ hebben veel ervaring, niewbies niet, dus laat die op donderen''.
Die mensen [zeg maar dat clubje] doen net of zij supergoed zijn, alles weten, en of daardoor het forum van HUN is, dat komt toch wel BIJZONDER arrogant over op veel mensen!

En DAT zal op den duur mensen ervan gaan weerhouden zich hier in te schrijven, omdat het  hier meer op een soort van elitair clubje lijkt.
Dan kiest men voor andere fora waar het WEL leuk kan, en waar men WEL respect heeft voor een newbie die iets wil leren en waar men WEL de vraag van een newbie wil beantwoorden.

Die club zal toch OOIT een moeten respecteren dat zij niet de enige zijn die alles weten en eeuwig en altijd gelijk hebben, maar dat er ook anderen zijn die er ook wel eens verstand van zouden kunnen hebben, het enige vervelende is; die komen hier op deze manier  niet, die zoeken een andere leuker forum waar ze WEL gerespecteerd worden en gewenst zijn, dus die mensen zullen jullie hier op deze manier zelden of nooit zien.

----------


## musicjohn

Ook ik kan me van tijd tot tijd best wel storen aan de eigenwijzigheid van sommige forum gebruikers, zowel veteranen als newbie's.

Maar het blijft een feit dat een forum iets is waar je *VRIJWILLIG* aan mee doet. Het is geen verplichting om mee te doen en het *HOEFT* dus niet. 

Simpele conclusie... bevalt dit forum je niet, dan zoek je toch gewoon lekker een ander forum?

----------


## bob

Kijk, er zijn dus wel mensen die het ook toegeven :Wink: 

Het is absoluut waar dat een forum vrijwillig is, evenals het feit dat het geen verplichting is, het enige wat ik eigenlijk bedoel te zeggen is dat dit best een leuk forum kan zijn, maar dat er eigenlijk wat [te] veel afgekat word.

Ik weet bijna zeker dat als men wat vriendelijker tegen elkaar zou doen, dat het een stuk leuker zou worden en dat er een hoop mensen niet wegblijven, maar [terug] komen :Wink: 

Het is ook niet echt zo dat dit forum niet bevalt, alleen ben ik [en toch een behoorlijk aantal mensen met mij] naar een ander[e] forum[a] gegaan omdat het er daar gewoon wat vriendelijker aan toe gaat, en daarom zeg ik dus; houd het gezellig, dan zal de sfeer ook wat rustiger worden :Wink:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Wow last van frustraties Bob? 

Denk dat er hier een bepaald aantal mensen zitten die hun sporen in het wereldje wel verdiend hebben en dus ook het volste recht hebben om commentaar te geven op anderen. Als je niet tegen commentaar kunt moet je geen foto's posten van een show die niet goed is, of geen dingen zeggen die niet 100% kloppen! Kijk een foutje maken doet iedereen op z'n tijd en dat is ook helemaal niet erg, maar je wordt er hier tenminste wel op gewezen. Wat zou het dan moeten zijn? In elk foto topic waar de oranje tuinsnoeren naar beneden bungelen vanaf een truss die veel zwaarder is dan eigenlijk mag op die zelgemaakte statieven die eronder staan reacties als: "zozo mooie show zeg, dat doe je netjes". Tuurlijk niet: bullshit! Mensen die fouten maken moeten daarop gewezen worden, ik vind het juist fijn als ik iets kan verbeteren voor de volgende keer (en ik krijg ook vaak zat kritiek, zoek maar na). 

Als je niet tegen kritiek kunt waarom ben je hier dan nog? Iemand die graag professioneel bezig wil zijn moet zich ook maar zo opstellen, en als je dat niet wilt moet je een ander forum opzoeken: simpel toch? Er zijn maar genoeg andere plaatsen waar je ook je fotootje kunt plaatsen zonder al teveel commentaar te krijgen. En zeg nu zelf: als jij iets ziet wat je niet aanstaat of zelf anders zou doen dan post je dat toch ook wel? Dan kan de persoon in kwestie er tenminste wat mee. Zeker als er ook nog goeie onderbouwing onder zit waardoor je eigenlijk "uitgeluld" bent  :Smile: . 

Zo nu ben ik ook weer uitgeluld  :Big Grin:

----------


## Max

dkjrxskmkk

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Max_
> 
> dkjrxskmkk



Jaja dat vond ik inderdaad ook al

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik ben t helemaal met je eens John, forums blijven vrijwillige deelname.
Mensen meestal alleen afgekraakt, als ze een hele foute opmerking maken. Vaak is het niet helemaal lullig bedoelt, dat afkraken, en dan staat er wel een Smily achter of zo.

Met andere woorden: je wordt alleen 'afgekat' (vrij citaat naar bob) als je je muil opentrekt als je er niets vanaf weet, en je doet alsof je echt een expert bent (ik noem geen voorbeelden).

Nog korter: Je maakt het er zelf naar!

----------


## bob

Ice: Ik ben helemaal niet gefrustreerd, ik zeg alleen wat ik vind :Smile: 

Die mensen die hun geld verdienen in licht&geluid hebben inderdaad het recht om commentaar te geven, toch heeft IEDER ANDER dat OOK!
Als iemand een foto van een show post die niet goed is, kan die gene door opbouwende kritiek er wat van leren en de volgende keer WEL een goede show neerzetten, alleen door de grond in meppen word zo iemand niks wijzer :Frown: 

Als iemand eeuwig en altijd dfingen loopt te verkondighen die niet waar zijn is dat inderdaad heel vervelend.
Maar als iemand iets verkeerds zegt is er helemaal niks mis mee om hem daar [op een vriendelijke wijze] op te wijzen zoals je al zegt, en dus niet richting de grond te helpen.
Vergissen is tenslotte menselijk :Wink: 

Iemand die niet tegen kritiek kan hoeft hier indardaad niet aan te komen, dat is absoluut waar, je komt tenslotte op een forum om dingen te weten te komen en te leren van eventuele fouten.

Het gaat mij er dan ook absoluut niet om de comentaar die op foto's gegeven word [opbouwende kritiek is altijd goed], maar stamp mensen die trots zijn op hun show die ze met bloed zweet en tranen hebben opgebouwd [en het allemaal niet perfect hebben zoals de ervaren mensen hier] dan niet de grond in omdat ze een paar foutjes maken.

En dat is op andere fora gewoon wat minder, daar worden mensen gewoon netjes op hun fouten gewezen [tenzij het te gek voor woorden is].

Als ik zelf iets zie wat ik anders zou doen zal ik daar waarschijnlijk wel een reactie op geven, maar dan wel als opbouwende kritiek.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bob_
> 1.  Vergissen is tenslotte menselijk
> 2.  ...maar stamp mensen die trots zijn op hun show die ze met bloed zweet en tranen hebben opgebouwd [..] dan niet de grond in omdat ze een paar foutjes maken.



1. Daar heb je een punt, en dat mag dan ook voor de "stampers" gelden (ik reken mezelf daar dan ook maar toe) en ik weet dat ik behoorlijk ongezouten uit de hoek kan komen.
2. maar lullig als het klinkt.. geef dan eens een voorbeeld van dat gestamp, want ik weet ook dat ik eerst altijd de neiging heb om een vraag te stellen die de poster aan het denken zou moeten zetten. 
En dat ik echt niet *meteen* als een heiblok overal op loos ga.[B)]

Maar als jij je zo over dat stampen van mij (of anderen) kan ergeren, weet je ook wel één of meer treffende voorbeelden te vinden.
En als we het of afzeiken hebben.. toen Ralph op beschaafde toon dezelfde vraag stelde werd hij meteen (ik dacht zelfs door jou zelf!) op vergelijkbare manier afgezeken. [:I]
Dus dan wordt het een beetje de pot verwijt de ketel. [ :Embarrassment: )]

En als het gaat over mijn sarcastische groet aan Movergaauw... lees dan ook eerst eens de voorgeschiedenis en de teksten die hij zelf dit forum inslingerde. [} :Smile: ]
Waarom mag de één wel de domme boer uithangen, en de ander dan niet. 
Ook al ben ik een ouwe lul, ik zal daarom heus niet op alles maar mild (of slap) blijven reageren. Rock'n'roll bloed waarschijnlijk. :Big Grin: 

Soms zijn zaken van techniek echt letterlijk zwart of wit, daar is dan geen keuze van "een beetje grijs" in mogelijk. [:X]
En als je twijfelt aan de oprechtheid van de mensen op dit forum, dan moet je ook aan jezelf gaan twijfelen, maar daar heb ik geen reden toe! 
Jouw reactie is tenminste onderbouwd, maar sommige deelnemers aan dit soort discussie komen niet verder dan platvloers gebral.[?]

----------


## ralph

Mijn verzoekje om een voorbeeld komt niet zomaar.
Het is zeker niet mijn bedoeling om daarmee aan te willen tonen dat er niet of nauwelijks lullig gereageerd wordt.
Tegendeel is waar, maar wat mij wel leuk lijkt is het in kaart brengen wat door iemand als een afzeikbericht wordt gelezen en door een ander als een duidelijk en concreet antwoord wordt ervaren.

mooi voorbeeld: imqstageline/dap/***noem je eigen budgetmerk***
Als ik dan antwoord, verwacht je de kwaliteit van crest/crown? dan leest de enen deelnemer dit als een afzeikbericht, de andere denkt, heej, die ralph probeert na te vragen of de poster weet dat er flinke verschillen zijn.

Maar bedankt voor je verhelderende antwoord bob, sterkt mij in de gedachte dat er meer mensen moeite hebben met het juist interpreteren van een geschreven bericht.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik sluit aan bij bovenstaande, en inderdaad als er dan reacties zijn die je niet lekker zitten moet je toch ook met een concreet voorbeeld kunnen komen; ze staan er allemaal nog als het goed is!!! Want vaak is het ook opbouwende kritiek; ik lees bijna nooit reacties als "je show is totaal klote, stop er maar mee" maar altijd: waarom gebruik je dit, of doe je dit niet ff zo op de manier zoals het hoort enz. enz. Redelijk onder het kopje opbouwend te plaatsen toch?

----------


## movergaauw

Vind je mij een boere lul? ZEG MAAR DAN. en noem eens een voorbeeld van wat ik hier zlef heen slingerde. en voor iedreen die een voorbeeld van iets vraagt waar het niet goed gaat... WAT DACHT JE VAN DIT TOPIC?!?!?!?!?

----------


## ralph

nou...dit topic heeft wel degelijk zin dus...gezien bovenstaande van movergaauw (welkom terug trouwens).

probleem steekt er dus in dat het beslist niet rot bedoeld is, maar dat het, blijkens bovenstaande(!) wel zo overkomt

de tijd dat ik iemand de schuld toe moest schuiven heb ik ver achter me gelaten, als ik wat van iemand vind wat relevant is voor de discussie dan zal ik dat zeker niet naleten te vermelden, echter: iedereen heeft recht op zijn/haar mening.
Wil niet zeggen dat ik het daar mee eens moet zijn...

----------


## bob

Rinus:
1. Ik zeg ook absoluut niet dat ik jou een stamper vind hoor.
2. Het voorbeeld geef ik dan toch: http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=8939

Die show is misschien niet zo goed als die van de grote pro's hier, maar kan absoluut tot iets heel leuks uitgroeien, en verdient het dan ook absoluut niet om door mensen de grond in gemept te worden wat 2 mensen toch doen[V]
Toch laten De Kawaman en Jurjen Barel dan weer zien hoe het OOK kan, ze geven opbouwende kritiek waar van geleerd kan worden.
Het kan dus wel :Wink: 

Ik geef inderdaad toe dat ik wat heftig reageerde toen Ralph om een voorbeeld vroeg[:I]
Sorry daarvoor, maar het voorbeeld is er nu dan toch.

Ik zeg absoluut niet dat ik het eens ben met hoe Movergaauw zich gedraagd en allemaal beweert [in tegendeel zelfs].
Het is dan ook absoluut niet erg om iemand die zich misdraagt een keer een goede waarschuwing en desnoods een optater te geven :Wink: 

Het is dan ook absoluut niet zo dat de ene meer rechten heeft als de ander, iedereen is gelijk, hoe ervaren ook, als iemand die zeer ervaren is de beest uit gaat hangen mag die absoluut wel eens tot orde geroepen worden.

Ik zeg ook absoluut niet dat ik altijd maar goed zit, maar anderen moeten toch ook eens bij zichzelf te raden gaan of ze nou wel helemaal netjes bezig zijn.

----------


## ralph

helemaal mee eens Bob. Nu maar hopen dat veel mensen die soms erg bot reageren de boodschap begrijpen.

Wat mij opvalt is dat de meeste botte kritieken komen van mensen die zelf niet laten zien wat ze zoal doen en zeker laten blijken dat ze niet helemaal lekker geinformeerd zijn.

----------


## bob

Ralph, ik ben absoluut met je eens dat het ook een kwestie van opvatten is, tenslotte is niemand hetzelfde :Wink: 

Ik geef toe dat ik wat heftig reageerde op de vraag om een concreet voorbeeld, maar ik ging er eigenlijk wel van uit dat men wel zou weten waar ik het over had, maar goed, voorbeeld heb ik nu gegeven :Smile:

----------


## bob

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> helemaal mee eens Bob. Nu maar hopen dat veel mensen die soms erg bot reageren de boodschap begrijpen.
> 
> Wat mij opvalt is dat de meeste botte kritieken komen van mensen die zelf niet laten zien wat ze zoal doen en zeker laten blijken dat ze niet helemaal lekker geinformeerd zijn.



Mooi, dan zijn we het helemaal eens :Wink: 
Inderdaad valt het op dat je van de mensen met het vele kritiek nooit [of niet vaak] echt veel te weten komt, wat toch wel een beetje typerend is.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:Toch laten De Kawaman en Jurjen Barel dan weer zien hoe het OOK kan, ze geven opbouwende kritiek waar van geleerd kan worden



Kritiek is goed, zo lang het maar geen onzinnig gescheld wordt.
Goh, toch nog iets geleerd op school  :Wink:

----------


## bob

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Toch laten De Kawaman en Jurjen Barel dan weer zien hoe het OOK kan, ze geven opbouwende kritiek waar van geleerd kan worden
> ...



Absoluut mee eens :Wink: 
Dat er veel mensen een voorbeeld aan mogen nemen :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door movergaauw_
> 
> Vind je mij een boere lul? ZEG MAAR DAN. en noem eens een voorbeeld van wat ik hier zlef heen slingerde. en voor iedreen die een voorbeeld van iets vraagt waar het niet goed gaat... WAT DACHT JE VAN DIT TOPIC?!?!?!?!?



Hallo Movergaauw,
zoek nou toch maar eens op wie Heintje Davids was.

Wat wil je nou weer met zo'n posting,
daarmee onderstreep je toch meer mijn opinie dan die jouw zelf!
Ik schreef overigens niet 'boerenlul', maar 'domme boer'. Lezen is ook een vak.
En meteen na mijn bijdrage komt je weer een posting met een hele (!) luide braltekst. Terwijl je had gezegd weg te zijn!

Je argumenteert niet, je schreeuwt alleen maar steeds harder...
En als ik dit zo opschrijf... stamp ik dan weer iemand onder de grond? Kom op zeg, daar heb jij niemand bij nodig, op deze manier doe je het zelf wel.
Probeer eens je woord te houden.... "ik ben weg!" In elk geval met posten.
Lees nou eens alléén een tijdje, tel tot 10, of 15 desnoods, en blijf FF een paar weken "low profile". 
Dit heeft zo voor niemand z'n 'status' zin, en dat was NotaBene je eigen topic!

Uhh 
Mod...... we zijn zo'n beetje rond... 
wordt het over een dag of wat misschien tijd voor een slotje erop?

----------


## showband

Mag ik hier pleiten voor het toestaan van "domme opmerkingen" in het forum?

Het is beter als er openbaar over "misverstanden" gepost wordt dan dat mensen hun idee niet spuien. Ik weet ook zeker dat ik vast nog van alles fout zit te doen. En soms pik je leuke dingen op door dat eens open en bloot neer te gooien. 

Overigens kan het geen kwaad om van nieuwe forumleden openbare vragen over vastgeroeste procedures te hebben. En klassieker is het analoog/digitaal mengtafelverhaal. Er komt een dag dat je live meestal beter met digitaal spul kan staan. (alleen ik denk nog niet dat die is gekomen [} :Smile: ]) Als je daar niet geregeld over discussieerd met mensen die daar fris tegenaan kijken blijf je maar met oude standpunten werken. 

In overdrachtelijke zin: Ik kan niet voetballen, maar in voetbaldiscussies help ik wel door zo nu en dan op te merken dat die spits van tien miljoen gewoon alle keren in een wedstrijd mis schoot. Dat heb ik als buitenstaander WEL door zonder het concept verder te begrijpen.

----------


## bob

Rinus je stampt absoluut niet, je hebt gewoon groot gelijk :Wink: , dat geschreeuw moet maar eens beeindigd worden :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## AJB

Als ik toch nog even mag reageren op de acties van bijv. movergaauw... Na een flink aantal subtiele hints in diverse topics, treed er bij zo iemand een bepaalde sociale blokkade op... Of de oorzaak moet worden gezocht bij een moeilijke jeugd of aangeboren afwijking durf ik niet te zeggen, maar het probleem is overduidelijk ! Volslagen belachelijk is het dan ook als mensen zo iemand gaan verdedigen om het feit dat men hem ff hard afzeikt. Ik lach me dood om al die flauwekul en mensen die een beetje realiteitsbesef hebben zullen dit ook doen !

Verder blijft het moeilijk om in te schatten wat iemand wil die foto's plaatst...Soms zijn er "prutsers" bij die denken dat ze goed zijn, maar meestal zijn het semi-profs die feedback zoeken... Ik probeer altijd positieve kritiek te leveren maar bij de probleem-gevallen hak ik er zeker op in...

Naast profi-babbeltjes is er veel ruimte voor social-talk en soms ook regelrechte onzin... Daar vloeien uiteraard conflicten uit voort en de consequenties zijn dan voor de aanstichter !

ga nu slapen...ben moe...

----------


## musicjohn

Welerusten Arvid... slaap lekker !  :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )][|)]

----------


## djcenter

ei mannen ben nu bijna van mijnen newbie af laat dat maar staan die naamkens.
kan geen kwaad .

 :Smile: [^]

----------


## djcenter

?

----------


## speakerfreak

blaat?

----------


## movergaauw

By the way, lach ik hier ook om sommige posts van sommigen. Nu truwens ook om sommige van mezelf. Maar moeilijke jeugdf of afwijking? Nou nee, en kom het hier maar als big brother bekijken als je het niet geloioft. Veel te laat en onaanvaardbaar maar toch excuus.

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:Veel te laat en onaanvaardbaar maar toch excuus.



Beste Maarten,

Ik moet zeggen dat je meer ballen hebt dan ik had gedacht.

Kijk, alle begin is moeilijk. Zeker als je nog zo jong bent en als je (naar jouw mening) al heel erg veel weet op het gebied van geluid / licht. 

Ik kan je vertellen dat ik, toen ik voor het eerst op dit forum kwam (inmiddels zo'n twee jaar geleden) ook dacht dat ik het allemaal wel wist. En ik ging meteen een vurige discussie aan met enkele doorgewinterde forumleden die, nu achteraf blijkt, net zo veel- en soms wel veel meer ervaring hebben als ikzelf. Daar tegenover staat dat ze ook net zo eigenwijs kunnen zijn als ik. Nou, dat heb ik geweten hoor, die eerste topic die ik gepost had. Ik werdt meteen van alle kanten onder vuur genomen. En terecht (achteraf). Want wie was ik nou helemaal om de grote jongens die hier al lange tijd meedraaiden even te vertellen hoe het allemaal wel in elkaar zat en hoe het dan allemaal wel moest? En toen ging ik eens even diep nadenken, en probeerde me te verplaatsten in hun positie. En ja, toen kwam ik tot de conclusie dat ik in hun schoenen precies hetzelfde gereageerd zou hebben.  Ik had dus twee opties... ofwel ik zou mezelf enigszins aan moeten passen aan de "oude rotten" op dit forum, alhoewel ik daarmee niet zeg dat ze altijd gelijk hebben, ofwel ik moest er gewoon maar mee kappen en niet meer deelnemen aan dit forum. Nou, ik ben blij dat ik voor de eerste optie gekozen heb, want ik heb in die twee jaar tijd toch wel ettelijke topics voorbij zien komen waar ik wat van heb kunnen leren. En ik zit zelf toch ook al zo'n slordige 21 jaar in het vak.

Wat ik eigenlijk probeer te zeggen is:

Als jij werkelijk een interesse hebt in geluid / licht, en je bent voornemens om nog iets op dit gebied te willen leren, geef jezelf dan die kans. Begin eens met jouw homepage weer in ere te herstellen. Het maakt namelijk niet uit hoe klein (of groot) je bent, met wat voor apparatuur je werkt, of hoe je jezelf etaleert op het internet. We moesten ooit allemaal ergens beginnen. En in onze (mijn) tijd hadden we niet zoiets als "internet". Dat geluk heb jij wel. Internet is leerzaam (o.a. dit forum) en het geeft jonge enthousiastelingen als jij een kans die wij (de ouwe rotten in het vak) nooit gekregen hebben. Mijn advies is... benut dat dan ook.

Wat mij betreft komen jouw excuses absoluut niet te laat. En ik vind je een hele vent om dit op deze manier aan te bieden. Mijn motto is: "Over alles valt te praten", dus wat mij betreft, bij deze aanvaard.  :Wink:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> 
> Mag ik hier pleiten voor het toestaan van "domme opmerkingen" in het forum?



Dat mag  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Maar waarom pleit je voor iets dat toch al wordt toe gestaan?
Ik bedoel, die mods zeggen allemaal: "MAG NIET, MAG NIET!!!" Maar ondertussen worden er nog steeds over die one-liners en "domme opmerkingen" geplaatst. En de mods... laten ze meestal staan.
Geloof me, je leert er meer van om domme opmerkingen te plaatsen, dan dat je dat niet doet, of ze weer worden verwijderd...
Het is de taak aan de (wat Music John al noemde) "ouwuh rottuh" om die domme opmerkingen er pseudo-pedagogisch (om maar ff iets duurs te schreeuwen) uit te rammen, kortom:
Van de domme opmerkingen kan je leren!

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:Soms zijn er "prutsers" bij die denken dat ze goed zijn



Zolang ze maar weten dat ze goeie "prutsers" zijn, dan weten ze da ze niet te veel aan apparatuur moeten komen.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## movergaauw

Ik weet dat het vreselijk dom is wat ik gezegd heb. Als ik terug kijk schrik ik er zelf van. Drie maal Kut. Oh jaa, Alleslijm helpt goed tegen gebroken klompen. Ik denk ook zeker niet dat ik er alles van weet, lees stukkie terug " mijn ini mini beetje kennis", dat vergeleken met velen hier. Maar ik werk vaak met prof apparatuur. En kom nergens aan als ik niet 100% weet dat het goed gaat. Denk ook na alvorens iets te doen (behalve hier dan, Goeiemorgen he!) En ik heb een paar referenties, de beste is Total Design, daar ben ik nu teruggevraagd. Das toch wel een groot bedrijf. En die website, die staat als in mn computer, ik kan alleen geen naam verzinnen. Toch wil ik wel zeggen dat ik er iets van weet. Als je dat wil zien zeg het maar, dan loop ik graag een keer met je mee. Maar de meesten denken hij is vijftien, dus weet er geen HOL van. En dat irriteerd me ene beetje. En is het nou dat jullie daarom kwaad worden als ik mn mening geef? Iedere keer als ik iets zeg over een product krijg ik teksten als "Denk niet dat je het allemaal al weet, er zijn er hier die er veel meer van weten". Dat een 15 jarige er nix van Mag weten? En verder merk ik vaak dat mensen het anders opvatten dan dat ik bedoel, zeg het even dan.

----------


## pieterjan

Kijk het gedeelte over leeftijd ben ik het helemaal mee eens. In de periode dat mijn leeftijd hier stond ingevult kreeg ik ook dat soort reacties. Vandaar dat ik toen bij mezelf heb besloten mij leeftijd weg te laten en hoppa het lijkt wel ofdat je dan ineens wel goed bent want dan word er wel normaal gereageerd.

----------


## moderator

Nou... wat mij dus belangrijk lijkt dat we moeten nadenken alvorens ergens op te reageren.
als ik zo eens de reactietijden in een discussie lees, dan blijkt dat er vaak heel kort wordt nagedacht voordat er een reactie wordt geplaatst.

Daarnaast blijkt dat het voor heel veel mensen moeilijk blijkt te zijn dat iemand anders een mening is toegedaan die niet strookt met wat ze zelf vinden.

Dat is natuurlijk iets anders als onzin vertellen.
Die onzin wordt je keihard op aangevallen, ook niet altijd de manier, maar nog een beetje te begrijpen.
Over die andere mening zou je kunnen discussieren, laat daar nou net een forum voor zijn!

leukste daarvan is dat je het niet perse noodzakelijk is dat je het aan het eind van een discussie met elkaar eens bent.

mooiste voorval daarvan blijft in mijn geheugen de discussie: band of dj op een bruiloft :Smile: ))

Maar er zijn nog wel een paar leuke voorbeelden.

Waar het uiteindelijk om gaat is de manier waarop we hier met elkaar omgaan, en die kan soms verbeterd worden...
Moet zeggen dat dit onderwerp daar een hele goeie bijdrage in levert!

----------


## jurjen_barel

Om ff in te gaan op dat met die leeftijden...




> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Nou... wat mij dus belangrijk lijkt dat we moeten nadenken alvorens ergens op te reageren.
> als ik zo eens de reactietijden in een discussie lees, dan blijkt dat er vaak heel kort wordt nagedacht voordat er een reactie wordt geplaatst.



(k weet t mod, t gaat hier niet _alleen_ over reacties aan jongeren, maar die bespreek ik nu alleen ff die)
Ik ben zelf jongere, maar wordt er niet vaak over aangesproken. Wel lees ik soms posts van andere jongeren waarin iemand van 14 een bewering doet over een stuk apparatuur van 1.000en euro's. Ik zeg niet van: "Jij bent jong, jij weet nix van goed apparatuur", maar ik bedoel namelijk iets anders: "Jij bent nog redelijk jong en het lijkt me niet _waarschijnlijk_ dat jij al eens met zulk soort apparatuur heb gewerkt" vaak met toevoeging: "correct me if I'm wrong"

Ik ben ook jongere (16) en vanuit mijn situatie kan ik mij niet voorstellen dat er leeftijdsgenoten zijn die elke week achter het duurste mengpaneel van de markt staan (om ff sterk te overdrijven).

----------


## movergaauw

Je HUURT het van een bedrijf. Of het bedrijf dat je ingeschakeld heeft HUURT het voor je. Of het bedrijf waar je stageloopt of werkt HEEFT het.  Zie je wel dat het wel kan? Als jij het je niet kan voorstellen is dat jouw probleem want het is wel zo.

----------


## sis

Wat is een status ? 
Je kan beginner zijn ( newbie ) met een geweldige staat van dienst !
Je kan ook master zijn , zonder staat van dienst 
eigenlijk bepaald de jaren dienst jou verdienste zonder statussen

Iedereen gelijk voor de wet  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

sis

----------


## Gast1401081

jochies van 16 mogen idd net werken in de avonduren, maar nog niet tot diep in de nacht, en daar worden de meeste grotere mebgtafels toch wel voor gebruikt. Vandaar dat iemand een die een midas H4000 bespreekt niet altijd op leeftijd geschat wordt......................

enne , dat knaapje dat een 4000 kan tillen moet ik nog eerst zien.

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> jochies van 16 mogen idd net werken in de avonduren, maar nog niet tot diep in de nacht, en daar worden de meeste grotere mebgtafels toch wel voor gebruikt. Vandaar dat iemand een die een midas H4000 bespreekt niet altijd op leeftijd geschat wordt......................
> 
> enne , dat knaapje dat een 4000 kan tillen moet ik nog eerst zien.



Tja, ik kan dat , powertraining , ben ook een jaartje ouder hé 

sis  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

ach, sis , die paar dagen ...

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> ach, sis , die paar dagen ...



JAAAAAAAAAAAREN  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
K'weeg ook 105 KG spiermassa  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

sis [8D][8D]

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> Wat is een status ? 
> Je kan beginner zijn ( newbie ) met een geweldige staat van dienst !
> Je kan ook master zijn , zonder staat van dienst 
> eigenlijk bepaald de jaren dienst jou verdienste zonder statussen



Ik kan je zeggen dat er hier op het forum een paar mensen rondlopen waarvan ik weet dat ze heel wat ervaring meehebben op heel wat producties, en die hier minder dan 100 postings hebben...

Foute manier dus om af te gaan op het aantal postings!
Een truukje... kijk naar de manier waarop ze reageren en op wat! INHOUDELIJK dus!

----------


## sis

Dus Tom, mijn stelling klopt ?

sis

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> Dus Tom, mijn stelling klopt ?
> 
> sis



[^][^][^]

----------


## sis

Tankx Tom   :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

sis

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> jochies van 16 mogen idd net werken in de avonduren, maar nog niet tot diep in de nacht, en daar worden de meeste grotere mebgtafels toch wel voor gebruikt. Vandaar dat iemand een die een midas H4000 bespreekt niet altijd op leeftijd geschat wordt......................
> 
> enne , dat knaapje dat een 4000 kan tillen moet ik nog eerst zien.



Euh... gaat dit over mij (ik noemde namelijk 14 en niet 16)...

Ik ben toch geen knaapje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
K werk nie met een Midas, maar op school hebben we wel een Behringer MX 2442 of zo staan...

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Movergaauw,




> citaat:_Geplaatst door movergaauw_
> 
> By the way, lach ik hier ook om sommige posts van sommigen. Nu truwens ook om sommige van mezelf. Maar moeilijke jeugdf of afwijking? Nou nee, en kom het hier maar als big brother bekijken als je het niet geloioft. Veel te laat en onaanvaardbaar maar toch excuus.



 je bent weer terug...!
Mag ik je voor de volledigheid even aan de onderstaande citaten [die door jou op een collega-forum werden geplaatst] herinneren? 
& Ja, daar lees ik de discussies af en toe ook, en het is gewoon een ander soort forum voor een andere groep gebruikers. 
Niks om op af te geven of om over lopen te patsen. 





> citaat:
>  8-10-2003 / 21:48       
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ik vind dat idd zon rotforum, ben daar vrijwillig weg. Allerlei mensen die maar meelullen, (nou wweet ik dat iedereen mij een klootzak vind die mij kent,) maar zelfs mensen die nergens iets overhebben lullen maar mee. En wat dacht je van "MIK OP DE INHOUD EN NIET OP DE MAN?!?!?!" kunnen ze daar ook leuk. En dan dat statussen gedoe daar, iemand die 1000 berichten heeft gepost wordt daar serieus ghenomen, daarodner wordt gezegd dat je er nix van weet. Ik ben daar weg, vind het hier DUIZENDEN malen leuker, mensen, posts ALLES.







> citaat:
> Ik vind dat ze daar (de goede niet te na gesproken) vele te aggressief zijn zogenaamd alles weten maar newbies de grond in stampen. En ze weten er zoveel van, maar een antwoord op een vraag kunnen ze vaak niet geven. Waardeloos, om nog eens een voorbeeld te noemen die bij mij de druppel deed overlopen om daar weg te gaan. Maar ook als het niet over mij ging.







> citaat:
> Nee bij JenH, in dat topic wat ik hier gepost heb. Een paar daar beginnen het nu in te zien en gaan onderling ruzie lopen maken.



Waar ging dat nou allemaal over?
Ga je nu bij 'New Line' ook weer excuses maken voor dit soort (kennelijk achteraf ook door jouzelf betreurde?) stemmingmakerij?
Als je elke 14 dagen jouw mening 180 graden herziet neem ik het voorbehoud om geen enkele van jouw opmerkingen serieus te nemen..[:I]
Graag voortaan een wat volwassener opstelling tegenover kritische opmerkingen, en niet meteen op je p*k getrapt zijn en dan de hele wereld maar meteen k*t vinden. 
Zoiets zei Dré ook al, en ik vraag me haast af wat er daar nou weer voor klote-opmerking is gemaakt, zodat je nu weer je gezicht hier laat zien.  :Frown: 
Vindt je het gek dat er bij zo'n opstelling op de man gespeeld gaat worden. Die man speelt/speelde(?) het spelletje zelf namelijk nogal vals!
Zo, en nu heb je al je jeugdzondes  :Big Grin:  in één keer opgemaakt, en dan nu graag een wat volwassener en degelijker opstelling.  :Wink: 
Welkom terug!

----------


## movergaauw

Idd.

----------


## B-Rental

niveau daalt hier behoorlijk....... zullen we het gezellig houden????? of is dat te veel gevraagd???

----------


## jurjen_barel

Dit topic ging toch over statussen en niet over mensen die op zoek zijn naar een forum waar minder kritiek wordt gegeven en die vervolgens niet vinden???

Nu weer on-topic:
&lt;brand los&gt;

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp afgesloten door modje

----------

